# Possible to restore Nandroid backups with newer version of Clockwork Recovery?



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

Question is in the title. I tried searching but couldn't find an answer... if I have backups saved that used an older version of CWM and I update to a newer version, will I be able to restore those old Nandroids? I haven't updated CWM since I rooted my phone however many months ago and figure it's probably about that time. Just wondering if in doing so I have to part ways with my old backups -- not that I usually go _back_ to them, but it's comforting to know that I can. :wink2:


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't think it works that's what I remember.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I had backups on CWM 4.0.1.5 and they restored with the 5.0.2.1 or around those numbers..... if not, you can always flash back to the version you were running


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes they will restore with the newest CWR

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------

